# R.I.P. Freddie



## oliverjones (Mar 24, 2010)

Freddie died last sunday  i was so excited to get a blood as i have been wanting one for years but then soon after i get him he suddenly dies... 
R.I.P. little guy. you will me missed.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

sorry to hear dude R.I.P little fella..


----------



## Stafford_Jon (Sep 30, 2011)

r.i.p little dude


----------

